# Bassist and guitarist wanted



## dannyhunt84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm a singer/songwriter looking to form a band. I have managed to find a drummer, but am still looking for a bassist and another guitarist.

So if you're looking to play original indie/rock songs, please get in touch!

To hear what kind of stuff we'll play, please search for The Super Sevens on soundcloud (this is my first post so am not allowed to post the URL just yet......)

Thanks!

Danny


----------

